# Bmmc april 6/7



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2013)

I know Jack is in.  I am trying to sort out some babysitting but most likely i'll be in.  (one and done for me!)  anyone else heading up?  Seems like it should be a good party again, unlike the last few years they had it.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 20, 2013)

Yep I'm in.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 1, 2013)

Not in the contest but will be up at K skiing this weekend.  Anybody else going to be up there?

Alex  

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Puck it (Apr 1, 2013)

I will be up Fri and Sat with the wife.  Staying at Woodstock Inn.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 4, 2013)

madriverjack said:


> Yep I'm in.



just registered.  the butterflies have started already.....


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2013)

2knees said:


> just registered.  the butterflies have started already.....



Good luck!


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 5, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I will be up Fri and Sat with the wife.  Staying at Woodstock Inn.




I'll be looking for you little man!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 5, 2013)

2knees said:


> just registered.  the butterflies have started already.....




Wish you all the best!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 5, 2013)

Black Phantom said:


> I'll be looking for you little man!


Where have you been all year?


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 5, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Where have you been all year?


I quit.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 5, 2013)

Black Phantom said:


> I quit.



A zone, why?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 5, 2013)

good luck to the AZ crew this weekend.  Is Nick providing AZ sponsorship and logo'd gear?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 5, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> good luck to the AZ crew this weekend.  Is Nick providing AZ sponsorship and logo'd gear?



Stickers


----------



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2013)

Good luck 2knees, MRJ, 180, and anyone else I missed!  I wish I was there to cheer you all on in person!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 5, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Good luck 2knees, MRJ, 180, and anyone else I missed!  I wish I was there to cheer you all on in person!



You won the Sundown comp bro.  Can't believe you're not competing.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 6, 2013)

Temp at 10:45 is 19 and the wind is blowing.....Bumps will be firm!


----------



## 2knees (Apr 7, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> Temp at 10:45 is 19 and the wind is blowing.....Bumps will be firm!



yeah, it was really firm early.  they delayed the start quite a bit and it ended up being pretty damn good.  Landings never softened up but bumps were fantastic.  wouldnt call them soft by any stretch but they were better then i expected.

180, Dave and Jeanine made it to the second day.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 7, 2013)

do they publish the brackets?


----------



## Blanton (Apr 7, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> do they publish the brackets?



Here are the results from Singles... they generally get results up within a day.  The mogulskiing.net Facebook page has shots of the round of 32 as well.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 7, 2013)

http://www.killington.com/winter/activities/norbeaster/bmmc/Saturday Results.pdf

looks like K Clifford won today.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks like they had a good showing!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 8, 2013)

2knees said:


> http://www.killington.com/winter/activities/norbeaster/bmmc/Saturday Results.pdf
> 
> looks like K Clifford won today.



Pat in the top 50, nice work!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 8, 2013)

It was defeinitley crowded when ski over at about 11AM.  That whole side of the resort had a lot of traffic.  Everywhere else was empty and ski on lifts.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 8, 2013)

Puck it said:


> It was defeinitley crowded when ski over at about 11AM.  That whole side of the resort had a lot of traffic.  Everywhere else was empty and ski on lifts.



It was cold on Saturday.  Saw the course and kudo's to those who ran it.  Elsewhere on the mountain the bumps were as hard as a rock.  Sunday was a much nicer day as the predicted rain never came and the sun burst out about 10:00 making for a glorious afternoon.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 2knees (Apr 8, 2013)

I didn't bother skiing after the comp.  Bear wasn't even getting soft so i figured that the rest of the mtn must've been solid still.  Bumps on wildfire looked real good but i ventured in them around 9:00 and they were painful.  Sunday looked gorgeous but we hit the road so i could get my kids.  nice when the weather busts in your favor, wish i could've skied.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 8, 2013)

Did Highwaystar compete?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 8, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Pat in the top 50, nice work!



lol, look at my time.  one of the worst of the day.  

but it beats looking at the score sheet and seeing a .75 like i got two years ago.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 8, 2013)

2knees said:


> lol, look at my time.  one of the worst of the day.
> 
> but it beats looking at the score sheet and seeing a .75 like i got two years ago.



Your sick airs must have made up for the lack of speed... 

Seriously, I'd be pretty damn happy with that score if it was me!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2013)

How did MRJ do?


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 10, 2013)

I didn't have a good run.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 11, 2013)

couple of pics of MadRiverJack


----------



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Jack!  Pictures look pretty good...


----------

